# Sketch up Angle Measurement



## tim (19 Jan 2006)

I'm trying to measure a couple of angles in a sketchup drawing that I've made. Every time I set the protractor though, it shows the angle size until I get to the second line and then shows zero again. ie I set the protractor in the correct plane, fix the first point on one of the lines of the angle and then rotate around to the other line. 

I know that it is c 49 ish because I can stop the rotation to just before it touches the second line but I'm obviously doing something wrong here.

Can any SU users advise please?

Thanks

T


----------



## tim (19 Jan 2006)

Thanks to Chris (waterhead37) I now know what I was doing wrong. It doesn't matter where you set the base angle ie inside or outside the protractor circle but to read the angle, the closing point must be inside the protractor circle or it reads as zero.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## SketchUp Guru (19 Jan 2006)

I'm not usre what Chris told you and I don't want to sound like I'm contradicting him.

You should be able to measure the angle with the protractor tool by clicking on the vertex then click on one leg and then drag the cursor to the other leg. You can do this inside or outside the ring of the protractor. If you click for the second leg a construction line will be drawn. If you want to draw a construction line at a specific angle, type the desired angle and hit enter after selecting the vertex and along the line.


----------



## tim (19 Jan 2006)

Dave

Thats what I thought (and so did Chris) but for some reason it doesn't seem to work for me if the second leg is outside the protractor. In fact, when experimenting with several different predrawn angles, it seems a hit and miss affair. Constructing a line to a specific angle is no problem at all.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## SketchUp Guru (19 Jan 2006)

Could you send me your model so I can see what you're doing? I'd be interested to see what's going on.


----------

